# YN560 flash & Canon 60d question



## jusejuse (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm currently waiting for my YN560 flash in the mail and I was wondering if I would need a wireless receiver for it? 

My Canon 60d can trigger my Speedlite 580ex ii wirelessly, so I don't know if it's the flash that has a built-in wireless receiver of some sort or if it's my camera that does the magic? I'm so confused.

If so, would I just need additional wireless receivers for my YN560, or would I need a transmitter also?

I plan on using my 580ex ii as my main flash, and two YN560's as flashes for two softboxes. (I'm currently waiting for my soft box in the mail as well.)

I hope someone can give me an answer to save time on shipping, just in case I do need the wireless receiver. 

Would either one of these do the trick? I'll also take recommendations! 

http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-Wireless-Trigger-Shutter-Tranceiver/dp/B0050K855C/ref=sr_1_12?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1308952364&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.com/Cowboystudio-NPT-04-Wireless-Receiver-products/dp/B003547GRI/ref=pd_cp_e_4

Thanks all!


----------



## HWesh (Jun 24, 2011)

I have both the YN560 and the 60D. The YN560 has an optical receiver that senses for a flash, you really don't need a radio trigger but optical slaves are limited by a line of sight, if the receiver can't see the flash from your 560 than it wont pop at all. Also during the day time the ambient light can mess up the way the optical slave in the flash works. You should get a radio trigger, they have better range and are not limited by line of sight. I bought the cowboystudio ones.You do also need a transmitter for your camera.

Amazon.com: CowboyStudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes Other products by cowboystudio: Camera & Photo
This pack comes with both transmitter and receiver and the one that you posted is just the receiver if you need any extras.


----------



## jusejuse (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright! Thanks so much!

I had another question. I would just need one transmitter and two receivers if I eventually get myself another YN560, right?


----------



## KmH (Jun 24, 2011)

That Cowboy Studio NPT-04 in the link consists of a transmitter that goes on the camera hot shoe and a receiver that goes on the foot of an off camera hot shoe strobe (flash).

Yes you would only need to add receivers as you add lights. However, it is handy to have at least 1 spare transmitter you can hold in your hand you can use to trigger your lights when you are away from the camera. The transmitter will not trip the camera shutter, just trigger your flashes.

Here is a kit that has a transmitter and 2 receivers: StudioHut 4 channel Wireless Radio Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Kit for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes with 2 Receivers

I use these because I can mount 2 hot shoe strobes on each receiver  for double the light, when I need the extra light power: iSHOOT, PT-04 C Wireless Remote Radio Flash Trigger with 3 receivers.


----------



## shortpants (Jun 24, 2011)

Chiming in from your other thread, yes you have one transmitter on your camera and then a receiver for each flash you use. I bought these: Amazon.com: StudioHut Double Strobist Photo Studio 4 Channel Wireless Trigger Kit with Dual Flash Mount, Umbrellas and Carry Case: Electronics
(you can buy the triggers/transmitters separately just search amazon)

I wouldn't recommend them to a professional or anything because I can't vouch for reliability on a cheapo setup. I tested them out today though and they worked perfectly.


----------



## jusejuse (Jun 24, 2011)

KmH said:


> That Cowboy Studio NPT-04 in the link consists of a transmitter that goes on the camera hot shoe and a receiver that goes on the foot of an off camera hot shoe strobe (flash).
> 
> Yes you would only need to add receivers as you add lights. However, it is handy to have at least 1 spare transmitter you can hold in your hand you can use to trigger your lights when you are away from the camera. The transmitter will not trip the camera shutter, just trigger your flashes.



Hmmm... so if I wanted to use my 580ex ii on my camera, I would need a wireless flash trigger like this Amazon.com: Yongnuo 2.4GHz Wireless Remote Flash Trigger and Two Receiver For Canon EOS 550D/500D/450D/7D/50D/40D/30D Powershot G11/G10/G12 Canon 580EX II 270EX II: Electronics right?


----------



## KmH (Jun 24, 2011)

No, because that transmitter has to be on the camera hot shoe.

Using Radio triggers, the transmitter has to be on the hot shoe. That's where the signal to fire the off camera lights is generated that the tranmitter, transmits.


----------

